
How we’re changing Colombia through open-source communities - robermiranda
https://medium.com/colombia-dev/how-we-re-changing-colombia-through-open-source-communities-and-why-we-need-your-help-7825a9fd020e
======
sksksk
I recently moved from London to Bogotá to work as a software engineer at a
startup.

I think it's a really great scene, while the tech community isn't as big as it
is in London, there is definitely and air of optimism and growth here.

------
egusa
everyone mentioned in the article is doing great work in Colombia. juan pablo,
the author, has been really important to the developer movement (from another
entrepreneur's perspective from medellin)

